# Bahia Maduro Panchos Cigar Review - Decent cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Unfortunately the cigar burned HOT from the start. Kept going because the taste was not half bad. Dull, not over sweet maduro taste. Made it a l...

Read the full review here: Bahia Maduro Panchos Cigar Review - Decent cigar


----------

